# [SOLVED] Windows 7 - HP 1012 printer installation (resort to Vista drivers)



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

I decided to go for broke, and ran the install for the Vista printer download, as per this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...5-drivers-cd-and-hp-942266-2.html#post6120777

..I now do not see any printer displaying in my Devices & Printers menu.

Can someone please advise where to go from here, because it doesn't make sense that after running the install, no printer should be displaying.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

The printer icon would only be displayed if the driver/software update was successful and the printer was usuable. 

Are you still trying to install drivers from a different OS because that printer is not supported by your current OS?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

This being a new thread, let's treat it as such without cross referencing stuff from the other thread that got quite murky with new issues being brought up in between and throwing people off focus. Let's keep it tidy and focus on ATTEMPTING to fix your issue, which is setting up your printer to work in Windows Seven, but before we get on with it, take note of the following:

1. This forum is made up of members just like you who are most likely NOT affiliated to HP or its partners and are therefore not experts from HP. If their non-expert credentials blur your perception of the assistance they have to offer, you are better off seeking "competent" help from HP Support (good luck with that). Your persistence in requesting for an HP expert forms the impression that you are seeking for help in the wrong place.

2. Not everything works with everything at all times. The printer in question is not officially supported on Windows Seven and therefore drivers are not available for it and Seven (neither does HP offer technical support for non-supported operating systems). Setting it up in Windows Seven is therefore a hit-and-miss feat; it may seem to work (printing plain text) and may not be fully functional (printing photos and other graphics), but it may also not work at all.

Now, let's get on with it.
1. Unplug the printer from the pc

2. Uninstall the Vista drivers you just installed (Control Panel, Programs and Features, Uninstall a program)

3. Reboot

4. Open Device Manager as administrator (search in start menu, right-click and select run as administrator) and look for ANY devices with yellow exclamation marks next to them. If any does, right-click it and select uninstall. Repeat the same for all devices with exclamation marks next to them. Reboot. If you uninstalled any devices this way, they may be detected as new hardware upon reboot. Do not interfere with their installation. If drivers are not found for any device, their installation will fail. Take note of the devices, you'll need to sort them out anyway. If no device had an exclamation mark, just proceed to the next step.

5. Clean up temporary files (run Disk CleanUp - Google for details if necessary)

6. Temporarily disable your antivirus program and close all open programs. Run the Vista drivers setup. If you are prompted to connect the printer at a particular stage of the installation, do exactly that. Plug it in directly (not through external hub) and power it up. It should be detected as a new device and the installation wizard should automatically continue until completion. 

If the installation wizard doesn't prompt you to connect the printer and continues until completion, just go ahead and reboot, then plug it in and power it up. It should be automatically detected as a new device. Let it be installed using the Vista drivers you just installed.

7. Report back if you encounter any unexpected behavior, for instance if the printer is not detected at all by Windows, or if it is detected, but not installed during the Vista drivers installation or after the reboot. Screen shots won't be necessary, just follow each step one at a time and report back any failures at any step. Do not attempt something else when you hit a hurdle, report back instead and let us take you through getting around them.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Stancestans, I'm so sorry, please forgive me I feel like an idiot.

While trying to figure out #2 and #3 I then forgot to disconnect the printer from my USB hub.

Instead, I'd gone ahead with #2 and #3 (uninstall & reboot)

Upon reboot it was attempting to check Windows install to install Driver components, but then coughed up an error msg.

Also, there is still an AMD File resident among the Programs List.

And when I [again] tried uninstalling it it displayed:

"There are currently no components to uninstall"
(something like that)

Is there any way now to Undo my absentminded error of forgetting to unplug?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

No need for apologies Minni, I just wanted you to understand what to expect from the TSF community and possible outcomes of your query.



> Upon reboot it was attempting to check Windows install to install Driver components, but then coughed up an error msg.


That is expected because there are no drivers installed yet. Hopefully we'll fix that.



> Also, there is still an AMD File resident among the Programs List.
> 
> And when I [again] tried uninstalling it it displayed:
> 
> ...


AMD software has nothing to do with the issue at hand. Uninstall only the Vista drivers for the printer. If you choose to uninstall other non-related stuff, that's irrelevant to this thread. Please stick to the issue at hand.



> Is there any way now to Undo my absentminded error of forgetting to unplug?


Just unplug it and proceed with the other steps (starting with #3). Keep it unplugged until the drivers installation wizard prompts you to connect it. If the wizard doesn't prompt you to plug it in, proceed as instructed in step #6.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Oh boy, I'm getting deeper & deeper into a morass, with firstly the printer out of commission and now this.
:hide: :jail:
Is AMD Catalyst something important that I need to restore, via Restore Point?

Because I actually was sticking to the issue at hand!  and here's why:
In instruction #2 above, you didn't specify what I should uninstall.

So because nothing was specified, I looked for the one with the latest date (within programs&features) - and that turned out to be AMD Catalyst Install Manager (by Advanced Micro Devices) which was listed as having been installed 3/3/2015.

The only other one listed that was installed 3/3/2015 was Arachnophilia.

So I assumed that the AMD Catalyst Install Mgr was the Vista Drivers program which needed to be uninstalled.

Not only that, when I checked my download files & clicked the *legacy-vista* file, here's what I got (please see my below screenshot to see why I associated AMD with Vista:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

AMD Catalyst is the video driver package/software.

If this is a laptop, get the drivers from the manufacturers website. If it's a desktop, you can get the drivers directly from AMD.

Vista drivers aren't likely to be listed in Add & Remove Programs. But if you installed the printer software (ie: Canon, HP, etc.), then you should see entries.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



> AMD Catalyst is the video driver package/software.


the video driver package for what?

Can someone here *PLEASE PLEASE* help me get back at least to where I was previously, when I at least had my printer working via firefox, even if not IE & Win-photo?

Now on top of that, I've no idea what the heck AMD Catalyst is,
nor how essential it might be for my laptop.

I'm so upset, since I just now noted that my system had not saved the Restore Point which I had recently set upon Joe's advice. 

This, despite that I'd sweated at it (that much I remember), and also I remembered that I went back into it, to be sure that a point had been set. Yet now, I can't retrieve it, rather it only lists 3/5/2015!

Previous systems used to make the restore-point process intuitive and user-controlled (so much for new-improved systems!

For clarity, I decided to offer a screenshot of what's listed right now amid my Program files.

It's confusing to explain, but upon my Uninstall of AMD-Catalyst, it seems to me that it had made a copy which it left on my system.

So that's what you might be seeing in my below screenshot.
Could that have been a failsafe measure? 

I don't remember for sure what actually happened. My memory went down-south long ago.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



> Is AMD Catalyst something important that I need to restore, via Restore Point?


You mean the _AMD Catalyst Install Manager_. It's not something crucial, it's just an installation manager as it's name suggests (it's a utility used to manage installations of AMD Catalyst i.e uninstall, install, update etc), so don't worry about it if you uninstalled it.



> Because I actually was sticking to the issue at hand! and here's why:
> In instruction #2 above, you didn't specify what I should uninstall.


I'm sorry if the instructions seem ambiguous. The issue at hand is your printer not working after you installed Vista drivers for it, so when I said to uninstall the Vista drivers that you just installed (see your thread title), I thought the printer drivers are automatically implied. #2 should read "Uninstall the Vista printer drivers you just installed (Control Panel, Programs and Features, Uninstall a program)", but I don't see it listed on your installed programs list, so that step doesn't apply anymore.

Moving on, leave everything else that isn't printer related alone for now.



> Can someone here PLEASE PLEASE help me get back at least to where I was previously, when I at least had my printer working via firefox, even if not IE & Win-photo?


Yes PLEASE, let's get back to the issue at hand (printer) and leave the rest alone for now. Back to the instructions at post #3, resume starting with step #4 with the printer unplugged from your pc.

To avoid further confusion, here are steps for performing disk cleanup to clean temporary files in step #5.

i. Search for *Disk Cleanup* in Start menu, right-click on it and select run as administrator. It should open with a dialog asking you to select the drive you want to clean.

ii. Drive C should be automatically selected, so just click OK. Disk Cleanup will scan for deletable items and once it's finished scanning, it will open a dialog similar to the one in the attached image. Make sure the checkbox next to Temporary files is checked (circled in red), then click OK. In the dialog that opens, click Delete. The cleanup process will begin and once it's completed, the progress dialog will automatically close.

Proceed with the other steps and do not hesitate to ask for clarification if anything isn't clear.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

The AMD Video Drivers are the software drivers used by Windows to provide a video output to your monitor.

ANY reference to video drivers is referring to the video card or video chipset within your computer to provide a signal to your monitor.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

I just noticed that the Vista drivers available for download for this printer are just basic drivers, i.e. without the printer software that is often supplied in the accompanying CD. This means there won't be an entry in the list of installed programs in Control Panel. The drivers are added to the Windows drivers store, so there won't be an entry in Control Panel nor in Start menu to let you uninstall it. Besides, there is no point in seeking to remove the driver from the drivers store because it's pretty harmless as long as there is no device currently using it.

I think you will have better luck using HP Universal Print Driver (HP UPD) instead of the Vista drivers which might not work. I have setup printers older than your HP LJ 1010 and I have had success every time, including a LJ 1000 in my mom’s office :grin:. While it should be noted that "not all HP printers are supported by the universal driver", there is a high probability that your printer is supported. Setting up the driver is pretty straight forward and less messy than the other options you are pursuing. To setup the printer to use the universal driver, do the following:

1.	Download the system administrator’s guide for the HP UPD (~6MB) as it contains detailed instructions to setup and use the drivers. Note that this is an administrator’s guide and it does contain a lot of deployment scenarios, especially in a server/domain/Active Directory environment, so make use of the table of contents to jump to the appropriate sections, but I’ll also mention the specific pages to go to in each reference to the guide. You’ll probably only need *chapters 5 (page 45)* and *7 (page 81)* in the whole guide to setup the drivers for use with the printer.

2.	Download HP Universal Print Driver PCL 6 (16.6MB) making sure to select the correct operating system in the drop-down list (32-bit or 64-bit). Unzip the downloaded driver as instructed on *page 50*.

3.	Unplug the printer from the PC if it is not already unplugged.

4.	Prevent Windows from fetching device drivers from Windows Update as described in the guide on *page 61*. Do this BEFORE connecting the printer to the PC. We do not want Windows to try and fetch drivers from Windows Update because we are going to provide the driver for use by the printer.

5.	Install the universal driver following the instructions at *page 62: Pre installing the HP UPD Using Install.exe* following steps 1 through 14. A YouTube video is even available to take you through the installation. If you hit any hurdles or encounter any failures, kindly stop and ask for further help. Seek clarification if anything is not clear enough. Feel free to include screenshots of any errors or failures during the installation wizard.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



> Yes PLEASE, let's get back to the issue at hand (printer) and leave the rest alone for now. Back to the instructions at post #3,* resume starting with step #4* with the printer unplugged from your pc.


OK, this time I'm proceeding painstakingly step-by-step to get the instructions down pat.

So quoting step #4:

When I right-clicked START, here's what I got:

Properties
Open Win-Explorer

How to proceed next?
(pretend I'm a robot or dummie - your choice.
I'm both when it comes to convoluted Windows tech. :facepalm:

*or should I skip to post #11?
It looks very complicated! I actually had the printer working fine before via FF, so isn't there any instructions to merely get Win-Photo and IE working?*


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

P.S. I'm tempted to try the instructions on below video.
Is it safe to try it?
I was stymied by the part where he mentioned "spooling"
as well as where he mentioned typing pathname into address bar.
He didn't seem to have entered the C:/blah blah into the address bar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D0vmKQsHoY

It's mind boggling how various people state various tactics they used, some of which seemed to work for them but not for others!

I'm more tempted to try the simpler automatic methods than choosing universal driver.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

P.P.S. 
Also - JAN NOVAK's post in the below thread, seems to concur with the above video - though JAN does not seem to mention "unsupported personality" 

http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/Printers-LaserJet/hp-LaserJet-1010-driver-windows-7/td-p/1115411


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Well, I already tried the instructions in the YouTube video, and it failed on me, with constant Red-X error messages, and during a different try it coughed up a "Severe Error" (advising Restart then retry).

I'd been experimenting with various combo's of either Dot4_001 or LPT1, combining either of them with either 1012, or 1015, or 3055pcl5.

Also trying either Win-Update or else NEXT.

None of the permutations worked, rather error messages.

So I then searched for all LJ's resident, and deleted them from my computer, to start fresh with my 1012 Installation CD.

The result is Attached, but needing advice:
*which of the Red-Circled Application Files to click on?*


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

yet another sequential screenshot (sorta reminiscent of my recent thread linked in my OP)

I can't fathom how the *DOT4 plus HP3055 solution* worked weel for so many of the others while I myself only get error messages!

So I keep on needing to fall back on my hard-copy install-CD, yet now, even that hasn't automatically reverted to the correct Array within Devices & Printers *(see below screenshot).* As i recall from my recent thread (linked in the OP), printing worked after that.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Thank God you are online! 



> OK, this time I'm proceeding painstakingly step-by-step to get the instructions down pat.
> 
> So quoting step #4:
> 
> ...


You are giving robot a bad name! Robots are great at following instructions. Why do you insist on doing things your own way even after it's evident you're not heading anywhere? I thought you wanted simple, step-by-step help, yet you keep trying out multiple things not suggested here. We expect replies relating to the instructions and steps outlined here, yet you post back about other stuff that you somehow think are the correct way of fixing your problem. You keep referring to that HP forum thread which dates back to 2011. Have you stopped to consider that the solutions proposed on that thread seemed suitable at that time, but there could be a better, cleaner way around this?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



> It looks very complicated! I actually had the printer working fine before via FF, so isn't there any instructions to merely get Win-Photo and IE working?


There's your problem right there! You haven't even attempted the steps in post #11, yet you've already dismissed them as 'very complicated'. I hate to tell you this, but they won't get simpler than this no matter where you look and no, there aren't any instructions to merely get 'Win-Photo' and IE working. All programs that are capable of printing require a printer to be installed, so you can forget printing with those two or any other programs without first getting the printer installed and working even if just partially. With the Universal Print Driver, you are looking at the option of a fully functioning printer instead of a partially configured one. I don't understand why you seem so skeptic about the universal driver, yet it's a robust, vastly featured and highly capable solution offered not by a third-party company, but by HP! In fact, the HP UPD works with some non-HP products!


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Because #11 is really very complicated for me! I'm a novice.
And other people in various other HP threads got their issues solved much less complexly.

I need someone good at solving the mysteries of Windows & HP because I've provided all the clues in my screenshots, above & below. *At this point I need help with what I already have installed BUT WHICH REFUSES TO DELETE*

My problem seems similar to *JULIE VAL - below*

see *Julie Val's issue* here: LaserJet 1012 Windows 7 Drivers - HP Enterprise Business Community

But unlike Julie, right-clicking doesn't enable changing the Port. 
(see my attachment below)
So I just need help from a printer expert with this:
*DELETING UNSPECIFIED DEVICE (in Devices/Printers
ADDED NOTE:
My Win-Installer is currently set to Manual
My Print Spooler is set to Automatic - Started*


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Also I sent a PM for clarification, please see it, thanks.
*ALSO - SHOULD MY WIN-INSTALLER BE SET TO AUTOMATIC?
SEE MY ABOVE POST*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



> I'm a novice


I think that much is very clear, that's why I was hoping you would just open up to the HP UPD alternative which in my opinion is a lot simpler than those workarounds in those old threads (2011 and 2009).



> And other people in various other HP threads got their issues solved much less complexly.


Believe it or not, those people would be envious because of the alternative options you have right now, which they didn't have at that time (again, 2011 and 2009).



> At this point I need help with what I already have installed BUT WHICH REFUSES TO DELETE
> 
> My problem seems similar to JULIE VAL - below
> 
> ...


The unspecified device *cannot be deleted/removed/uninstalled because it is NOT YET INSTALLED* and therefore doesn't exist as a deletable device. *The device is yet to be installed and categorised (as a printer), so it cannot be deleted.* You cannot delete something that does not exist as a deletable object, can you? *Any device that hasn't been installed and has been plugged in will appear as an unspecified device.* Windows will only categorize a device that is installed. Windows has no way of telling whether the unspecified device is a printer or a mouse, until an appropriate driver is installed and the unspecified device is configured to use the driver. The unspecified device would appear as "Other Devices" in Device Manager with an exclamation mark next to it, while SPECIFIED/KNOWN devices will be listed under the appropriate category such as "Disk Drives, Modems, Network Adapters etc). In short, an unspecified device is an uncategorized device and it is treated exactly as that. Windows would not know what device-specific options to offer when you right-click an unspecified device because it does not know what this device really is, without a driver installed.

Think of the unspecified device as a wrapped, unlabeled package given to you. You wouldn't know what is inside the package until you are told what it is, would you? You wouldn't know what the contents of the package are for. You wouldn't even be able to classify it or categorize it into a distinct group because you do not know what it is. Drivers allow Windows to correctly identify and work with a device. Without the drivers, Windows doesn't know what the device is or what it is capable of doing, therefore Windows doesn't know which device-specific options to bring up when you right-click the unspecified device. For example, Windows will give you the option to format a disk because it knows the device is a storage device and the format option is available for storage devices. On the other hand, the format option will not be available for printers or scanners or webcams... The option to change the PORT in use by the printer is a device-specific option available for printers. Since Windows doesn't know that the unspecified device is a printer, it will not bring up the option to change its port. It will only do that after knowing the unspecified device is a printer. I hope this lengthy piece of text explains why there is no option to delete the unspecified device or change its port.

I have seen Julie Val's post and she clearly states that


> the LaserJet 1012 printer that was misidentified as a "Generic IEEE 1284.4"


. Windows treated the printer as a Generic IEEE 1284.4 device and for that reason it provided the option to uninstall it. After uninstalling the wrongly identified printer, it became an unspecified device just like yours, and I just explained how Windows treats an unspecified device.

As for the Print Spooler and Windows Installer services, they are correctly set in automatic and manual startup type respectively. I strongly discourage you from changing these services' settings. Those are advanced stuff that a novice should not be messing with.

Please reply to this thread all matters relating to it instead of PMing. Private messaging will only limit the help available to you, while posting in the thread opens up your issue to a vast community that is more than happy to help. I'll be quoting the PM and respond to it as i deem appropriate.



> Please understand - I was not trying to get complicated or contrary! Rather sought the most understandable direct route.


Well, the routes you seek are not so reliable. That's the sad truth pal.



> Complicated steps do not work for me - I know this from the past!


In my opinion, the HP UPD option is a lot simpler than trying to force the printer to use drivers not mean't for it.



> So maybe once I can get that NUISANCE Unspecified Device deleted from my Devices area, then I can set Spooler to Manual and proceed clicking on one of the files within the LJ folder that was set up via my CD?


You might be able to get rid of the unspecified device (1012 printer) through device manager as follows:

1. Open Device Manager. To do this, (left) click on START and type device manager. You should see the search results similar to the image below







. Left-click on Device Manager to open it, same way you do with other programs/files on the start menu.

2. In Device Manager, you will see a list of devices placed into categories. Look for any devices in there that have a yellow exclamation mark next to them. In the case of this printer, it may be listed under "Other devices" category. Right-click on it and select the option to uninstall it. If this option is not available, then it cannot be uninstalled/deleted, for the same reason it isn't deletable in Devices and Printers. If there is no "Other devices" category, expand the "Universal Serial Bus controllers" section. To do this, simply double-click it. Devices under this category will be listed.

Post a screenshot of Device Manager with this section expanded and with the section not expanded so that we can see the whole of Device Manager.

If you still wanna try the CD installation, unplug the printer from the pc and open the application file called autorun. Right-click that file and select _run as administrator_. You should only connect the printer when the HP installation wizard prompts you to. If it doesn't prompt you, reboot after the installation is complete then plug in the printer after the pc has restarted. If all goes well, the printer will be detected and installed using the drivers installed from the CD.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Stancestans - thanks so much for the clear explanations :smile:

I tried finding yellow exclamation marks, but couldn't find any.

So here's the screenshot you requested, after which I'm attempting the install via CD. I already tried HPsetup this past hour, but then the bar started backtracking backwards & stated "not successfully installed"
So now I'll attempt your instructions re: unplugging, "autorun" etc. etc.

In my below attachment, note that:
*"USB Root Hub"*
..displays four times at the very end of the list, even though it didn't fit in within the confines of my screen.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Update:

I followed your instructions, ran as Admin., but again it failed to install

I'm posting a screenshot (and btw, the USB is still disconnected from my hub)

Can it be that its refusing to install because the Unspecified Device is labelled as 1012, and the CD is installing it under the name "1010"? Does it need to be given the same name as the unspecified device?


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

OK, consider post 22, 23, 24 to be a series.
here's what keeps displaying, no matter which option I choose (i.e. hpsetup, or autorun-as-admin, and even prior to that). 

*If I recall correctly,when I click the Red-X, it states something about the Generic-IEEE printer being incompatible with Windows. Something to that effect.*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



> I tried finding yellow exclamation marks, but couldn't find any.


That is a good thing, so moving forward...

With the printer plugged in, 
1. Open Device Manager (if not already open) 

2. Expand the section_ IEEE 1284.4 compatible printer_. The printer should be listed under this section. Right-click it and select the _uninstall_ option. Proceed with its uninstallation.

3. Expand the section that follows; *IEEE 1284.4 devices*. If it's the printer that's listed here as well, right-click and uninstall it.

4. Expand the *Universal serial bus *controller section, right-click the _*USB composite device*_ and uninstall it as well.

5. Unplug the printer from pc and reboot.

6. Clean temporary files by running Disk Cleanup as I described in post #9 in steps* i* and* ii*

7. Copy all files from the CD onto a folder on the desktop, right-click the autorun file and run as administrator. If the installation fails again, post a screenshot of the resulting error. The installation wizard should tell what error had occured during the installation to cause it to fail, probably with reference to an installation log. We might be able to tell what goes wrong during the installation.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Update:
The CD you have contains drivers and software meant for Windows XP, so it's no surprise that the installation is failing. Try installing with compatibility settings for Windows XP. Windows can do this automatically, all you have to do is click the option Reinstall using recommended settings when the compatibility assistant shows up again. The compatibility assistant looks similar to the earlier screenshot you posted:










You can also do it manually by right-clicking the autorun file, select Properties, go to the Compatibility tab and check the checkbox marked in red in the image below. In the Drop down box that becomes active, select Windows XP (Service Pack 3) if it isn't already selected by default. You can optionally check the bottom-most checkbox marked in green in the image below to always run it as administrator so that you don't have to right click it and choosing run as administrator every time. Click apply then Ok to close the properties dialog.










Whether you choose to set compatibility settings yourself or to let Windows do it for you through the compatibility assistant, the installation will now be run in an XP-like environment, but that doesn't mean it always works for software/drivers meant for XP or any other older version of Windows, so if that options fails as well, I doubt there's any other option to try with your CD. I would rather use all that effort setting up HP UPD which in my opinion is way simpler and straight-forward than all these XP-Vista-drivers-in-Windows-Seven stuff you are trying out.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Well, to take it step-by-step:

Instructions #2 and #3 worked fine (in post #25).

But #4 I tried several times to no avail. It kept insisting on reinstalling the USB-composite-device.

*as of now, I still have the USB unplugged from my Targus hub.*

FWIW, I'm attaching a screenshot of the device-manager files that are on my *Win-XP (R52) thinkpad. See below*
(the printer works fine with the R52.)


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Addendum to Post 27:

Is there an easy way to follow the Universal HP download instructions?
Like - how am I supposed to remember the online manual instructions if I can't print them out?

Aside from that, in Disk Cleanup, should the following be Checkmarked:

system error memory dump files
temp files
thumbnails


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



> But #4 I tried several times to no avail. It kept insisting on reinstalling the USB-composite-device.


Let the USB composite device be. If it keeps getting reinstalled while the printer is unplugged, then it's a different device and not the printer.



> as of now, I still have the USB unplugged from my Targus hub.


The printer should be unplugged at all times until drivers have been installed, so that Windows can install it when it's plugged in. As long as the printer's drivers have not been installed, there's no point in plugging it in, until a given step specifically requires it to be plugged in. Keep it unplugged always, unless indicated otherwise.



> FWIW, I'm attaching a screenshot of the device-manager files that are on my Win-XP (R52) thinkpad. See below
> (the printer works fine with the R52.)


That wasn't necessary, but it proves my point that not everything works with everything at all times :nono:. I had already stated this in my first post in this thread. So let it be noted (again) that your printer is not officially supported by Windows Seven (hence the lack of drivers written for it and Seven), and all you have as options are the several workarounds all over the web, none of which is working for you yet!



> Aside from that, in Disk Cleanup, should the following be Checkmarked:
> system error memory dump files
> temp files
> thumbnails


Check Temporary files. The others leave them unchecked or in their default statuses.



> Is there an easy way to follow the Universal HP download instructions?
> Like - how am I supposed to remember the online manual instructions if I can't print them out?


You do not have to memorise anything. The user guide is in PDF format, all you have to do is download it to your pc and open it using a PDF reader. If you do not have a PDF reader, download one of the many free ones available. I recommend Foxit Reader, but you could alternatively install Adobe Acrobat Reader. Once you have installed a PDF reader, you simply double-click the downloaded user guide and it will open with the installed pdf reader. You can download Adobe Reader from https://get.adobe.com/uk/reader/otherversions/ and/or Foxit Reader from Free PDF Reader | PDF Viewer Download | Foxit Reader. Both of them are free software. I prefer Foxit Reader because it is a small sized download/installation and works faster for me. Another great alternative is PDF-XChange Viewer, downloadable from Tracker Software Products :: Product.

As for the HP UPD instructions, they are simple and detailed (including handy screenshots). I already gave the download links for both HP UPD and the guide. All you have to do is follow the links and you'll be taken straight to the download pages. You have downloaded (printer) drivers from HP, so I don't see why it should be difficult to do the same for HP UPD and the user guide. They are fairly small downloads (16.6 MB and 6.7MB respectively).

I simplified the instructions even further by referencing the exact pages that explain what to do when installing HP UPD. Just follow the instructions on post #11 and refer to the specified pages in bold for the details in the guide. I did not see the point in reproducing what is already in the guide, which is intellectual property of HP anyway, so:

* Download and install PDF reader
* Download user guide
* Download HP UPD PCL6
* Follow the rest of the instructions in post #11 while referring to the specificied pages for more details

Pre-assumption that all this is too complicated is not helping at all :nono:. Get someone to do this for you if it's all incomprehensible to you :ermm:.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Stancestans, I appreciate your time  so to avoid getting it wrong this time around, here's what I'm about to do.
So please correct if any part of the below is wrong and/or clarify:

While my USB plug is ongoingly unplugged from my targus hub *(that is, until by some miracle i'm prompted to connect my printer):*

Click START, type "disk cleanup", right click on it, select "run as admin", select drive to clean, clean drive "c"
In disk-cleanup:
only temp-files should be checkmarked
click OK
In dialog that opens, click Delete

*At this point, I check in w/you that the latter steps were/or/not successful?
Or at this point, I install printer drivers?
How? Via the autorun that's in the C-directory LJ1010 printer folder?
Or rather try HP UPD PCL6 according to post #29?*


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

P.S. I just now browsed the pages you referred to in the UPD manual.

They mentioned both traditional & dynamic mode.
I take it you recommend traditional mode installation?
Because the instructions for dynamic mode looked complicated.

Also, I downloaded the UPD application file, and its now in Downloads folder.

If I run it, would it interfere with my other printer folder that's in my C: drive?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



> While my USB plug is ongoingly unplugged from my targus hub (that is, until by some miracle i'm prompted to connect my printer):


Not by some miracle :facepalm:; that is the recommended way of installing/uninstalling hardware devices ("software first installation"). You unplug it before installing or uninstalling device software, and many device software installation wizards will prompt you to do exactly that. It's only a few other circumstances that require the device to be plugged in before running its software installation.



> Click START, type "disk cleanup", right click on it, select "run as admin", select drive to clean, clean drive "c"
> In disk-cleanup:
> only temp-files should be checkmarked
> click OK
> In dialog that opens, click Delete


Correct



> At this point, I check in w/you that the latter steps were/or/not successful?
> Or at this point, I install printer drivers?
> How? Via the autorun that's in the C-directory LJ1010 printer folder?
> Or rather try HP UPD PCL6 according to post #29?


I am yet to see Disk Cleanup fail to perform what it does, so I do not expect that very step to be unsuccessful.

At that point (after disk cleanup), I had initially instructed to attempt the LJ1010 driver installation again, through autorun in the c-directory LJ1010 printer folder as described in post #26, but that was because you had totally disregarded my recommendation to go the HP UPD way. You were still holding onto hope that the cd drivers should work because they did for someone else on the net, so if you still wanna try the CD drivers, go ahead with the instructions in post #26.

However, I would recommend giving the L1010 drivers a rest and instead try out the HP UPD option.


> P.S. I just now browsed the pages you referred to in the UPD manual.
> 
> They mentioned both traditional & dynamic mode.
> I take it you recommend traditional mode installation?
> Because the instructions for dynamic mode looked complicated.


Jump straight to page 61 to perform the following step in post #11:


> 4.	Prevent Windows from fetching device drivers from Windows Update as described in the guide on page 61. Do this BEFORE connecting the printer to the PC. We do not want Windows to try and fetch drivers from Windows Update because we are going to provide the driver for use by the printer.





> Also, I downloaded the UPD application file, and its now in Downloads folder.
> 
> If I run it, would it interfere with my other printer folder that's in my C: drive?


It will not interfere with the other folder that's in drive C because when you run it, it unzips into a folder of its own.

When you're ready to try out the HP UPD option, go to *page 61* of the guide and perform steps 1 to 5. Immediately after those steps are the steps for HP UPD installation for USB plug and play mode, on *page 62*. You've already downloaded HP UPD, so begin with step 2 and proceed step by step to step 14. on page 66. Take note of the included screenshots, particularly the one in step 2 with a red arrow across it. Pay attention to the little details.

Do not pay any attention to any other pages, unless I specifically refer you to them. The guide is expansive and detailed, so we will only concentrate on the most applicable sections.

The video tutorial for the HP UPD USB Plug and Play installation can be found here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn4r6gxQZSM


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Instruction #2 on pg. 62 of the PDF states:
Double-click the executable.

Furthermore, the demo pic. on pg. 62 differs from the dialog-box which popped up at my end.

*After all, I precisely followed their instructions to double-click the executable. Note the .EXE extension on the blue-hilited file which I had double-clicked*

Please see attachment to see what I mean.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



Minni said:


> Instruction #2 on pg. 62 of the PDF states:
> Double-click the executable.
> 
> Furthermore, the demo pic. on pg. 62 differs from the dialog-box which popped up at my end.
> ...


Windows does bring up that dialog when you try to open executable (and other potentially dangerous) files that you download from the internet. That is normal behaviour. You should confirm your intent to run the executable by clicking the _Run_ button, then the dialog in page 62 will appear.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

So basically, what you're saying is that pg.62 of the PDF omitted instructing potential novices that they need to click RUN on the Win dialog box - before *pg.62's dialog-box* will display?
:facepalm: 

So I'm now gonna proceed clicking RUN on the Win dialog box, and try to proceed further with the PDF instructions.
*
UPDATE:
SHOULD I CLICK "UNZIP" OR CLICK "WIN ZIP" BUTTON?

Please understand, I'm trying to be painstakingly accurate from hereon, to avoid glitches, and the PDF doesn't seem to be including these bits of info.*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Note that the guide is a system administrator's guide, who are by no means novices. It is vastly wide in scope and contains so much information, most of it not of interest to novice users. This is why I specifically said to pay attention to the pages that I refer to only. The rest of the guide can be quite overwhelming. Moving on... 

Uncheck the box that says to run INSTALL.EXE pointed out by the red arrow in the picture, then click "Unzip". We want to manually go to the folder where upd was unzipped and open install.exe. 

It's alright. I'm glad you are asking for clarification, it's better than doing things not indicated and setting us back. On TSF we strongly believe on no such thing as a dumb question :grin:. If anything, it is dumb not to ask at all when you do need answers.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Sorry 4 delayed response - some busy days etc. etc.

Anyway, I proceeded, but then ran into the same issue as previously.
I.E. The device did not install successfully, click here blah blah.

Screenshots attached.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

P.S. In case I didn't post this screenshot last time (prior to attempting the UPD) - here's what I keep on getting.

The below error message keeps happening, no matter if its attempting the 1012-1015 printer driver, or when attempting the UPD just hours ago:


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

IN CONCLUSION TO POSTS 37 & 38 ABOVE,
AS STATED IN THE O.P. OF THIS THREAD,
AT LEAST CAN SOMEONE HELP ME GET BACK TO WHERE I WAS PRIOR TO THIS:

*posts 34 & 35 here:* http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...5-drivers-cd-and-hp-942266-2.html#post6120841

Because during that entire thread until the tail end, my 1012 printer was operational. Web pages were successfully printing via Firefox.
All except for Win-Photo and I.E.

It was only at the end of that thread, that I lost my printer use altogether. And the restore point got lost, so there's something wrong with my system in that it didn't retain the restore point that I distinctly checked and re-checked.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



Minni said:


> Sorry 4 delayed response - some busy days etc. etc.
> 
> Anyway, I proceeded, but then ran into the same issue as previously.
> I.E. The device did not install successfully, click here blah blah.
> ...


It does not matter that the printer wasn't installed successfully during the plug and play event. The important thing is HP UPD has been added to the Windows drivers store. The next thing is to add the printer manually and then select the HP UPD as the driver for use and the port 'USB001' or 'Virtual USB'. To do this:

1. Plug in the printer if it is not already plugged in 
2. Open Devices and Printers
3. Click 'Add a printer'
4. Select 'Add a local printer' in the dialog that opens
5. Select 'use an existing port' and then from the drop down list, select USB001 (Virtual printer port for usb) then click next
6. In the dialog that opens, a list of hardware manufactures is displayed on the left panel and the drivers available for devices by that manufacture are listed on the right panel. Scroll down and select HP on the left panel. On the right panel, look for the HP UPD you just installed. When you find it, select it and click next.
7. Report back possibly with a screen shot of the result after step 6 above.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

OK, done that but there's no USB001 - please see next screenshot.

FYI my USB is plugged into the my Targus 4-port hub, and the hub plugged into the side of my T42 thinkpad.

BTW, hope you don't mind when there's occasional delays at my end? Because I respond whenever I get the chance to. 
Also my system is extremely slow, and it doesn't help that these forums have shockwave (or whatever it is that takes a toll on systems with low resources).


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



Minni said:


> OK, done that but there's no USB001 - please see next screenshot.
> 
> FYI my USB is plugged into the my Targus 4-port hub, and the hub plugged into the side of my T42 thinkpad.
> 
> ...


Select the DOT4 port instead, then continue with the rest of the steps.

I don't mind the delays. It's only normal that we have other things to do besides TSF :grin:, so respond whenever it's convenient for you.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

:thanx:

OK, went ahead with the further instructions, resulting in my below screenshot.
:4-dontkno opcorn:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Select the second driver HP Universal Printing PCL 6 (v6.0.0)

I also see a driver listed for HP LaserJet 1012 which is your printer model. This is probably the Vista drivers you had installed at the earlier stages of this thread because it doesn't exist in Windows Seven drivers store by default. 

Let's try the HP UPD first (mentioned above) and see if your printer works with it well. If it doesn't work, we can repeat the same process of adding a printer and select the HP LaserJet 1012 driver instead.

1. Select *HP Universal Printing PCL 6 (v6.0.0)* and click Next.
2. Assign a name to the printer (eg HP LJ 1012 - UPD PCL 6 v6.0.0). This will be the printer's name in the _Devices and Printers_ folder. Click Next.
3. Installation will continue and the next dialog will open asking whether to share the printer. Select *Do not share this printer* and click Next.
4. Print a test page in the dialog that follows. Report back if it works or not.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

OK, please see below screenshot.
Also note - after following your steps, it then took awhile installing, and then it prompted me to print a test page, whereupon the printer test-page resulted in the same error msg which people long ago complainted of:

BUT IN MY CASE, WITH A VARIATION:

THE PRINT-PAGE PRINTED AS FOLLOWS:

Unsupported Personality: PCLXL

I then tried printing via Firefox, but there were 0 pages sent to printer queue, and instead it was sent to OneNote.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Did you select the newly added printer in firefox? If firefox was open at the time of adding the printer, it did not updated the list of printers to include the newly added one as the default. It sent to to One Note because that was the default printer before adding the new one. In the print dialogue in firefox (or any other program that let's you print), you must select the correct printer.

Anyway, as for the PCLXL error, remove the newly added printer (open Devices and Printers, right click the printer and select remove). 

Repeat the add printer steps and this time select the HP LaserJet 1012 driver, then try printing a test page.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Thanks - please see response in my attachment! 
P.S. Natasha Jacobs' post on this thread, jives w/my sentiments =>https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...oblem-hp/10eb88cb-1b59-4d09-8bff-aa8b15942846


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

P.S. FYI, I also afterward tried resetting. Here's what I did:
I disconnected USB from my Targus hub.
While USB disconnected:

I turned OFF/ON my printer
Restarted my system
I then reconnected my USB to hub.

I then got these error messages:


Device driver software not successfully installed (Red-X)
On printout page: Unsupported Personality PCLXL


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Read my previous post again. I did suggest another fix, this time using the lj 1012 driver and not upd.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

But why do the 1012 & 1015 have black squares adjacent (unlike the others in the dropdown menu?
It seems irregular.

Secondly, which port do I choose - aside from choosing 1012?
The one labelled generic? or another?

How do I just reverse my system back to my state it was in my previous thread, when FF web pages printed OK? Once I get back to that state, that's when I think your UPD instructions might work.

Alternatively, is there a way to just remove all the printer-junk from this system, and copy over the files from my other thinkpad, since those do work?

BTW, I unplugged the USB just now, in prep.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Minni said:


> But why do the 1012 & 1015 have black squares adjacent (unlike the others in the dropdown menu?
> It seems irregular.
> 
> Secondly, which port do I choose - aside from choosing 1012?
> ...


I've been scratching my head over those black squares too, and it's the first time I'm seeing those. As for the port, select the same dot4 port. Do this with the printer plugged in.

Alternatively, open Device Manager, find the printer (it should have a yellow exclamation mark next to it), right click it and select update drivers. In the dialog that opens, select the second option (Browse my computer for driver software). Next, select the second option (Let me pick from a list of...). Next, the familiar dialog listing device manufacturers and drivers should open. Select the 1012 drivers and proceed with the installation as before. Report back any hurdles encountered.

Dot4 is the communication protocol used by usb connected printers, so we shall be using only that.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Clicked Dot4 and clicked 1012.
Result:
*Driver not digitally signed.*

Awaiting your feedback prior to clicking NEXT.

Screenshot below.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

here's update:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Let's try a different approach of installing devices/drivers, but before that, let's get rid of the driver packages for those three devices with black squares (HP LJ 1010, 1012 and 1015) from the drivers store because they seem corrupt hence the reason the _add printer_ installation process failed.

To make it easier, I'll request for some info first and then advise accordingly. Let's start with finding out which printer drivers are currently installed:

1. Open _Devices and Printers_ folder.
2. Right-click and remove any printers we manually added earlier (especially the HP UPD one in post #40)
3. Select (single left click) any of the remaining printers e.g. XPS Document Writer. Notice the additional options that appear on the tasks ribbon (next to _add a printer_). One of the options is _Print server properties_. Click on it and a dialog will open.
4. Switch to the _Drivers_ tab.
5. Post a screenshot of the dialog showing the list of installed printer drivers.
6. Close the dialog by clicking Ok or Cancel.

Next, let's see a list of registry keys for installed printers. Take extra care when accessing the registry. A mishap here could easily cripple your Windows installation.

7. Open Registry Editor by searching for REGEDIT in Start menu and clicking on it.
8. When a User Account Control (UAC) dialog appears, confirm your actions by clicking Yes.
9. The Registry Editor window will open. It has two panes, one on the left and another on the right. The left pane lists *KEYS* in a tree hierarchy while the right pane shows the *ENTRIES* for a selected key.
10. Expand the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE section by double-clicking it. Several SUBKEYS will be listed underneath it. Expand the SOFTWARE subkey followed by Microsoft subkey, then Windows NT, CurrentVersion, Print and finally Printers. Under Printers subkey there will be several subkeys, each key corresponds to a printer that has been installed on the system. Use the scroll bars at the bottom and right of the left pane to make the subkeys fully visible, then take a screenshot of the regedit window and post it.
11. Close Registry Editor.

Lastly, let's see a list of third party driver packages in the drivers store so that we can identify the packages for HP LJ 1010, 1012 and 1015:

12. Open CMD (Command Prompt) as administrator: search for CMD in start menu, right-click it and open as administrator. Command Prompt will open (it is a black window with white text and a blinking cursor/prompt by default).
13. In CMD, copy and paste the following code then press Enter:

```
pnputil -e >0 & notepad 0
```
Note: To paste inside the CMD window, you must right-click and select paste. Keyboard shortcut for paste doesn't work in CMD.
14. Notepad will open with lots of text on it. This text is the output of the command you just pasted and ran. Click on _File_ menu, _Save as_ and save the text file on the Desktop with a suitable name e.g. _pnputil-output_. Attach this file in your next reply.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Hi, just checking in, though I'm now on other laptop since I'd needed to use printer for various jobs which I'd delayed.

At next chance I'll switch again to proceed w/the above.
Thanks for your patience


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

I did not see Devices/Printers Folder in my C:directory.
I've near-zero experience with Win-7.
(I even clicked to alphabetize the listing)

I also surfed search engines for info.
Found: Using the Devices And Printers Folder - Windows 7 Tutorial

(that was the only search yield mentioning opening Device/Printers Folder)
Was zero help to me.

:banghead:cmad:

Prior to that, I looked through Post #11 (for UPD-blah-blah)
Was zero help to me, since I absolutely forgot what I did a zillion posts ago, and I'm so very tired I feel like ready to drop dead. No exaggeration.

:cri: :slep: :sleeping:

It took me over an hour, since my computer got paralyzed literally from all the Shockwave stuff running on this forum which paralyzes my system.

So I had to scramble to find the Add-On QuickJava, hoping to disable Flash, simply so that I can navigate these forums without it consuming my life (the extent of its slowdown literally gives me extra white hairs)

*I'm so upset with the HP / MS duo for running people ragged like this, all the time. Constant new programs, constant jumping through hoops. I'm old & weary, I'm so busy in real life I just CAN'T keep up with tech stuff. I need the computer for accomplishing other stuff. I never did want computers for the purpose of 3/4 my life consumed with tech and only 1/4 accomplishing what I need!*


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



Minni said:


> I did not see Devices/Printers Folder in my C:directory.
> I've near-zero experience with Win-7.
> (I even clicked to alphabetize the listing)
> 
> ...


The _Devices and Printers_ folder is NOT in C:. To open it, you click on its link on the Start menu, but you can also open it through the Control Panel. We have been working with this 'folder' throughout this thread and you've been posting *many* screenshots of it. That window that is showing your printer as an unspecified device is the _Devices and Printers_ folder. The _*add printer*_ option that you clicked earlier is displayed on the _Devices and Printers_ folder.

The image below (your own attachment) shows the _Devices and Printers_ folder. That is the name of that location/folder (how have you been opening it?).










You've had it open throughout this thread and when I instructed you to open it in step 1 in my previous reply, I was just making sure not to overlook/assume anything because I understand your level of experience with Windows Seven and I want you to have as little trouble as possible with doing what we do.



> It took me over an hour, since my computer got paralyzed literally from all the Shockwave stuff running on this forum which paralyzes my system.
> 
> So I had to scramble to find the Add-On QuickJava, hoping to disable Flash, simply so that I can navigate these forums without it consuming my life (the extent of its slowdown literally gives me extra white hairs)


Install an adblocker for your browser(s). Adblock Plus is the most popular one, you can get it from https://adblockplus.org/en/, it will make a huge difference.



> I'm so upset with the HP / MS duo for running people ragged like this, all the time. Constant new programs, constant jumping through hoops. I'm old & weary, I'm so busy in real life I just CAN'T keep up with tech stuff. I need the computer for accomplishing other stuff. I never did want computers for the purpose of 3/4 my life consumed with tech and only 1/4 accomplishing what I need!


I completely understand your plight ma'am. I strongly suggest, again, that you get someone to follow this thread and do these things for you. Tech stuff is frustrating, to say the least. We could have resolved this ages ago and have your printer working, as it does for many other Windows Seven users. Get somebody over to do this for you.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Here's a screenshot - which should I delete?

The reason I was confused, is because you used the term "folder".
And I thought Devices/Printers is a menu. After all, it doesn't show up as a *manila-looking folder* the way many of the other folders do!
*Unless as usual Windows believes in non-consistency??* 
:werd:

P.S. As for someone coming to help me, please don't assume I have, because I don't. Otherwise, don't you think I'd have learned alot more by now? I've been jealous every time I'd read of some online-grandma (or mom) saying that her son/nephew/grandson/whatever was attending to some tech matter for her. Most people take such stuff for granted. I never had that luxury.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Minni said:


> Here's a screenshot - which should I delete?
> 
> The reason I was confused, is because you used the term "folder".
> And I thought Devices/Printers is a menu. After all, it doesn't show up as a manila-looking folder the way many of the other folders do!
> ...


Delete/remove the LJ 1012 UPD PCL 6 one (the one with a green circle and white tick inside).


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I sent you a private message and it seems you have exceeded your quota and cannot receive further messages until you free up some space. Kindly delete old ones.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

oops.. just now got around to reading end of this thread (got busy with PMs etc.

BTW, limited to 10 pm's so constantly busy "babysitting"
I.E. deleting PM's inside inbox & sentbox ongoingly.
:hide:

Lets complain to the manager :grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

How are you getting through so many PMs? It's better to post in your threads so everyone can see what you're saying and offer suggestions.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

koala said:


> How are you getting through so many PMs? It's better to post in your threads so everyone can see what you're saying and offer suggestions.


Unfortunately, the subject matter discussed through PM is of sensitive nature and couldn't be publicised through a thread post and it wasn't a reply to the thread, even though it touched on the thread's subject matter. It required an exceptional level of privacy without the exchange of personal information, and PM proved to be a perfect solution compared to social media or other chat services or the hassle of creating pseudo identities for these services.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

OK, no problem. I thought the PMs were related to this thread. :smile:

Just bear in mind that private messages on forums aren't as private as you might think. Site admins probably have access to them. Email is more secure than a forum for discussing personal matters.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



> Just bear in mind that private messages on forums aren't as private as you might think


Yeah! I've always had an inkling about that, so nothing personal was exchanged. Sensitive (read risky), but not personal.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Site Admins can see if the need arises, or to check on illegal activity, though I have not seen or heard of them doing so up to now.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

To keep matters simple, let's put post #54 aside and instead try the Vista host-based drivers.

The previous attachment shows you still have the printer configured to use HP UPD drivers, namely *LJ-1012 HP Universal Printing PCL 6 (v6.0.0)*. Remove it by right-clicking and selecting _"Remove device"_.

Unplug and replug the printer's USB cable to trigger a plug n play event whereby Windows detects it as a new device and attempts to install it. The installation will fail as has been the case all along and the printer will go back to being listed as an "unspecified device".

Download the Vista host-based drivers from here lj1010serieshb-vista32.zip (14 MB). When the download completes, open the _Downloads_ folder, right-click the zip file and select "extract all". The zip extraction wizard will open highlighting the path of the destination of the extracted files. Right-click this path and select _"copy"_ then click the Extract button to begin the extraction. When it's finished extracting, the destination location will open listing the extracted files.

Open the _*Devices and Printers*_ folder (if it's not already open) and click the "Add a printer" option.
Click on "Add a local printer".
Select DOT4 port from the drop down list and click Next.
Click the Have disk button. A smaller dialog will open waiting for the path to the driver package file(s). Right-click inside the path box under _"Copy manufacturer's files from:"_ and select _"paste"_. Click Ok.
The path will be searched for driver package files and a list will appear shortly with the names of printers whose packages were found. The driver package we downloaded contains drivers for LJ 1010, 1012 and 1015. Select the 1012 package and click Next
Type a name for the printer or leave the default name and click Next.
The printer installation will begin and afterwards the printer sharing dialog will appear. Select _"Do not share this printer"_ and click Next.
Finally, the last dialog will appear with a button to print a test page and an option to set it as default printer. Click this button. Your printer should receive the print command and print the Windows printer test page. Click Finish to close the add printer wizard.

Report back on failure or success.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

Yes, Stans, thanks so much! :thumb:
The test page & Win-Photo finally is operational.
So it seems the combo of:

Vista driver download, and choosing:
*Dot4 port* plus *1012/or/yourPrinter*
is what works the trick for people with Win-7 and older HP printers.

P.S. when/if I run into the "unsupported personality" spooler-issue, I'll cross that bridge when/if I get there.


----------



## Minni (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*

P.P.S. I think the subject line of this thread should be changed to:
Windows 7 - HP 1012 driver installation (resort to Vista)
or something like that


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: I ran install for Vista printer DL - no dice*



Minni said:


> P.P.S. I think the subject line of this thread should be changed to:
> Windows 7 - HP 1012 driver installation (resort to Vista)
> or something like that


Yes, that would be a meaningful title with a slight change so as to read *Windows 7 - HP 1012 printer installation (resort to Vista drivers)*



Minni said:


> Yes, Stans, thanks so much! :thumb:
> The test page & Win-Photo finally is operational.
> So it seems the combo of:
> 
> ...


Feel free to seek further assistance with any errors you encounter and we will gladly help :grin:

Cheers :beerchug:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

subject changed


----------

